

Google patent application for ranking news - yungchin
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/y2009/0276429.html

======
yungchin
I was actually looking for a description of how Google News "clusters" stories
about the same topic, when I ran into this. The first illustration shows,
well, a computer network. The next one, a standard pc architecture. Then... a
table.

I have zero experience with patents, so I'm wondering: is this the typical
standard of quality? You have an algorithm that you don't really want to
describe, you want it to look like it's not a software patent, so you just
show some images of pc hardware?

